# 2014 2LT Tires to Replace Original Continental



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I usually start with consumer reports and then look at the online reviews before I decide. I have had good luck with that approach so far. I need to start that very thing here shortly as my shoes have about had it. I am waiting on the chance someone will sell me their LTZ rims first though. :wink:

EDIT: I now have my LTZ rims and some Conti Pure Contacts!


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

If you want the best tire regardless of price, Michelin Defender. In comparison, the Conti TrueContacts are great tires and much cheaper than the Michelins


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Take a look at Tire Rack. The best "grand touring" tires are: 
-Michelin premier
-Continental PureContact
-Pirelli P7

I've driven on all of them, and each one has redeeming qualities. I feel like the P7 is the best all around in terms of ride comfort and noise. It's squishy in cornering though.


----------



## susan james (Jun 22, 2016)

Thanks
If I buy from Tire Rack do they ship to me & then I have to pay someone to put them on?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

susan james said:


> Thanks
> If I buy from Tire Rack do they ship to me & then I have to pay someone to put them on?


Usually they'll ship them directly to the store of your choice, who then has installation and balancing fees. It worked out pretty well last time I did it. They'll show installers they work with in your area. Get an idea of the fees doing it that way vs ordering through a local tire store.


----------



## susan james (Jun 22, 2016)

OK Thanks to all


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I have found Walmart has the cheapest prices. I look at reviews on TireRack.com, and then have Walmart get them for me.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I've found that you can get better service locally by asking the tire installer that you might use from Tire Rack that you found XX tires for $YY. Often times they will match the price of Tire Rack without shipping. This seems to make the purchase more friendly with potentially better long term future assistance. 

I just had Sams Club install the Michelin Defenders. Great tire for all around conditions and winter traction. I may have lost a little in mpg, but the traction and safety I picked up are worth it. Stopping and preventing an accident on ice is worth the few extra dollars a year in gas.


----------



## Discount Tire (Jun 12, 2012)

susan james said:


> Have 47,000 on the orginal Continental Tires. Great tires I think for both ride and handling but expensive. Any thoughts about best tires to replace?


47,000 mile on the stock tires is very good mileage. You must do a good job of checking your pressure and rotating your tires. If you don't mind me asking, where do you live? We have 937 local Discount tire stores along with our online division. We would love to have the opportunity to earn your business.

Here is a link where you can search for a store near you.

Store Locator | Discount tire

We would be more than happy to give you enough information to help you make an informed decision as to which tires is best for your needs. 

Please send us a PM if we can be of assistance.


----------



## ace2123 (Jan 17, 2015)

I just replaced mine with Continental PureContact (2014 2LT RS) and really like them.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I found one thing when replacing tires: The tires on your car are there for a reason. Chevy spent lots of time and money choosing those tires be it for performance/ MPG etc. .I have a 2012 Eco and I replaced my fuel max tires for Good year triple treads only because of what I have heard about the fuel maxs and snow handling. After installing the TTs the characteristics of the car changed dramatically and I could not stand the car anymore so after about a month I traded the TTs in on a new set of Fuel Maxs and the car was back to normal again. 
What I mentioned previously about my car had me doubting changing my fuel Max tires with a set or Bridge stone Ecopias that were on sale for a good price. Granted both tires I am talking about, are "Eco style" tires so it probably wouldn't make much difference 
Now the Eco is probably a much more sensitive handling trim than the 2LT but that was just my experience and not to say you cant replace the Continentals with others and have a car whose ride you enjoy. Just a consideration! Good luck and I hope you find a good set of tires for you as lots of people don't have "factory" tires on their cars and Your experience may be totally different.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

Price goes a long way into what tires go on your car from the factory also. The manufacturer is "looking" for a deal



Patman said:


> I found one thing when replacing tires: The tires on your car are there for a reason. Chevy spent lots of time and money choosing those tires be it for performance/ MPG etc. .I have a 2012 Eco and I replaced my fuel max tires for Good year triple treads only because of what I have heard about the fuel maxs and snow handling. After installing the TTs the characteristics of the car changed dramatically and I could not stand the car anymore so after about a month I traded the TTs in on a new set of Fuel Maxs and the car was back to normal again.
> What I mentioned previously about my car had me doubting changing my fuel Max tires with a set or Bridge stone Ecopias that were on sale for a good price. Granted both tires I am talking about, are "Eco style" tires so it probably wouldn't make much difference
> Now the Eco is probably a much more sensitive handling trim than the 2LT but that was just my experience and not to say you cant replace the Continentals with others and have a car whose ride you enjoy. Just a consideration! Good luck and I hope you find a good set of tires for you as lots of people don't have "factory" tires on their cars and Your experience may be totally different.


----------



## Overbuilt (Jan 13, 2017)

Patman said:


> I found one thing when replacing tires: The tires on your car are there for a reason. Chevy spent lots of time and money choosing those tires be it for performance/ MPG etc. .


That is exactly the same reason and thinking I used when I had to replace 2 FR710s. When I bought the car it had 2 new FR710's on the front, and the rear's were considerably worn but not worn enough to have the dealership replace them. I didn't feel like 4 new tires of a "upgraded replacement" so I just bought 2 FR710's. Honestly I like the way they ride and handle. But I mainly drive on the interstate. My OCD wouldn't allow me to have 2 different types of tires on the car lol.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Patman said:


> Chevy spent lots of time and money choosing those tires be it for performance/ MPG etc. I have a 2012 Eco...


That's probably true for the eco. I believe Chevy spent time sourcing an affordable tire that met the requirements of the eco. However, for many of the Cruze trims, I don't think they put that much thought into it. 

I like what Tire Rack wrote on their test review for the Firestone FR710, which is what came with my Cruze. 

"...for most drivers a tire that offers a blend of good traction, comfortable ride and reasonable treadlife is a good fit. This is basic transportation after all, so purchase price is a consideration, too. You'd also prefer to stick with a known brand, rather than choose a tire from a company with a funny sounding name you've never heard of before."

I think this perfectly explains Chevy's reasoning for choosing the FR710. They wanted an economical price. They wanted a brand that customers would recognize. And, they wanted it to have decent treadlife, traction and comfort. The FR710 is a good tire, but it's not a high performance tire. Same could be said for the Cruze. 

Like many parts on the Cruze, a small upgrade can make a big difference, but you have to do your research first.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

dhpnet said:


> That's probably true for the eco. I believe Chevy spent time sourcing an affordable tire that met the requirements of the eco. However, for many of the Cruze trims, I don't think they put that much thought into it.
> 
> I like what Tire Rack wrote on their test review for the Firestone FR710, which is what came with my Cruze.
> 
> ...


I should have added that for the eco it might be more difficult to find tires that make a big difference because the stock tires are already match the design of the car quite well.


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

Any input for those that have had their tires on for a while? I am torn between the stock continentals and pirellis for a 2014 2lt cruze


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

txcruze26 said:


> Any input for those that have had their tires on for a while? I am torn between the stock continentals and pirellis for a 2014 2lt cruze


Everyone complains about the stock continentals, so If the price ain't much different get something else.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Continental PURE Contacts not PRO is the way to go!


----------

